
Ask HN: Explainer/demo videos - olicsan
Hey folks, I was thinking about creating a 1-minute video that introduces software product. It&#x27;s a time tracking app so my assumption is that people don&#x27;t need an explainer video, but instead a demo video that shows what you can do and how it looks like.
I&#x27;m interested at what you folks think, namely:
- Do you watch explainer&#x2F;demo videos
- Why and when do you watch them (or don&#x27;t)
- What are your expectations
- Examples of what you like and don&#x27;t like (eg. animation that starts with &quot;This is Jack...&quot;)
======
brudgers
Showing the software to people and talking to them afterward will validate (or
invalidate) your assumptions. If there are existing users, talk to them. That
way if a video is needed, the content can be based on specific feedback about
the products features and limitations.

